# Inattentive Vizsla



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey All,

Recently my 7 month old male has stopped paying attention to me. I have to tell him things 2-3 times minimum to get it done, he also is completely out to lunch when I give him commands outside. He's so fixated on the most random stuff, I call his name multiple times and he simply ignores me. Feedback? Is it common? Just a phase? Any advice would be helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

These phases are common with them till adulthood and the good news is they pass.
Playing focus and attention type games with your boy usually helps, rewarding him with something which is high on his value list, every time he focuses on you. And patience of course).


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

Adolescents do this same thing, remember when you were 14 or 15 years old? I try to say something only once, maybe twice. Just don't get into the habit of saying, sit, sit, sit, sit, sit or any other command. They become deaf to it. This is an interesting phase...they forget most of what they have been taught...it does come back at about 10 to 12 months. Hang in there!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

It's a phase only if you address it, otherwise it can become permanent.

Snap a lead on, and give it a tug when he's off in Neverland. You might have given him too much freedom too soon.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

gingerling said:


> It's a phase only if you address it, otherwise it can become permanent.
> 
> Snap a lead on, and give it a tug when he's off in Neverland. You might have given him too much freedom too soon.


I try to tug on the leash, sometimes he could care less and it barely gets a reaction. I'll keep at it...Thanks!


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Betty said:


> Adolescents do this same thing, remember when you were 14 or 15 years old? I try to say something only once, maybe twice. Just don't get into the habit of saying, sit, sit, sit, sit, sit or any other command. They become deaf to it. This is an interesting phase...they forget most of what they have been taught...it does come back at about 10 to 12 months. Hang in there!


Thanks Betty! I'm in for the long haul


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Gabica said:


> These phases are common with them till adulthood and the good news is they pass.
> Playing focus and attention type games with your boy usually helps, rewarding him with something which is high on his value list, every time he focuses on you. And patience of course).


Thanks, we'll have to go back to playing our focus games :nerd


----------

